# [Solved] Issue with SMB share from Win7 with diacritics in f

## fishnet37222

Hello,

I have two computers, one running Windows 7 and the other running Gentoo.  I have a folder on my Windows computer set as a network share.  This folder has sub-folders and files with diacritics as shown in the following screen-shot.  Pay attention to the one folder visible with a diacritic over the 'o': "Almora".

http://i.imgur.com/IhJjn.png

However, when I mount that folder on my Gentoo laptop, that "Almora" folder appears as in the following screen-shot.  I have Unicode enabled on my Gentoo machine, so I don't know what the issue is.

http://i.imgur.com/Nln1q.pngLast edited by fishnet37222 on Thu Dec 08, 2011 11:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## javeree

With what settings do you mount ? What is in /etc/fstab ?

----------

## Trog Dog

why don't you create a folder on your gentoo box with a diacritic and see how it looks on your win7 box.

----------

## fishnet37222

Here is the line from /etc/fstab:

//192.168.1.6/Music          /home/dave/Music         cifs          username=dave,password=blahblah,_netdev       0 0

----------

## fishnet37222

I think the issue is with my Gentoo configuration because I logged into my Gentoo box from my Windows box using Putty, and when I selected UTF-8 as the remote charset, all the filenames on the mounted share showed up properly.

----------

## fishnet37222

I just tested listing the contents of the mounted share from one of the text-mode terminals, and the characters with diacritics showed up properly also.  This leads me to believe that the issue is with KDE itself.

----------

## fishnet37222

Well, I don't know what I did, but after a reboot the files show up properly in KDE.

----------

## Trog Dog

glad you got it sorted

----------

